# Beauty in your own back yard.



## Lucara (Jul 18, 2008)

So, I got this super cool new camera so my bf and I decided to go on a walk around our backyard and down a ways to try it out!

Moderators - I'm 100% not sure where this would fall under. Sorry!


----------



## Lucara (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Lucara (Jul 18, 2008)

Can you spot him?


----------



## Ram! (Jul 18, 2008)

Beauty! 

Great shots! I like the lizard in the last picture.


----------



## clearlysaid (Jul 18, 2008)

The greeeen!  THE GREEEEEN!  Haha, we don't have that here in CO.  I love FL because of the scenery, mainly.  SO gorgeous down there.


----------



## froggyman (Jul 18, 2008)

that is a very nice passion flower


----------



## crpy (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice shots


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 19, 2008)

I think this should be in the field forum.  Certainly qualifies as a field trip.  Those are some great shots!!


----------



## barabootom (Jul 19, 2008)

Photos from around your backyard.  I LOVE your backyard.  It's beautiful.  Nice shots.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice!!! Cool to live around so much beauty  

pato


----------



## Alakdan (Jul 20, 2008)

I like your backyard.  I would go straight to the falen tree and peel off the bark to check for scorps.

If I am not mistaken, the picture with the webbed spider. The plant with round green fruit looks like a Philippine lemon (Calamansi).  You can use that as a substitue for lemon, great with iced tea.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 20, 2008)

Alakdan said:


> I like your backyard.  I would go straight to the falen tree and peel off the bark to check for scorps.


I just want to point out that by peeling off the bark you are destroying the home of the animals that live underneath the bark.  A better method would be to try and look underneath it witout removing it, or gently pulling it back a little to look underneath without removing it completely.  A black light at night would quickly reveal the precense of a scorpion without destroying the habitat.


----------



## Alakdan (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes I agree with you Texas Blonde.  I just didn't elaborate the method.  But you can partialy lift the bark and peek what is inside without destroying the whole thing.  Ditto for flipping logs and rocks.  Put it back in place.

I haven't done much blacklighting because it can only see scorps and not snakes.  Besides, I feel using blacklights is cheating, but that's just me.  I'm not saying its wrong.


----------



## Lucara (Jul 20, 2008)

Alakdan said:


> I like your backyard.  I would go straight to the falen tree and peel off the bark to check for scorps.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the picture with the webbed spider. The plant with round green fruit looks like a Philippine lemon (Calamansi).  You can use that as a substitue for lemon, great with iced tea.


Thats actually located on a formerly abandoned farm behind us. Its private property so we cant actually go back there. =P Hense the No Trespassing sign =P

The fruit behind it is an unripe orange =P

We've actually gone scorpion hunting before, last summer and didnt see a single one. =(


----------

